# GHRP-2, MOD GRF, and FRAG 176-191



## coach5 (Jun 13, 2013)

20 Weeks out from first show of the year... Adding in peptides for the first time ever. Here is what I have planned out...


250mcg of Frag in morning pre cardio and before bed


100mcg of ghrp-2 in morning pre cardio, post workout, and before bed


50mcg of Mod GRF in morning pre cardio, post workout, and before bed




Any thoughts or comments appreciated...


----------

